# Fauxstoration



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking for some tips for matching old paint patina. Creating patina and old paint look. (I have the colors I need)

Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

step one: restore to like new condition.
step two: hand it over to a 12 year old on your street to ride for the summer.
step three: dump it out in the back yard over the next winter.
step four: go get it and fuss over whether to restore it or not and then decide to clean it as carefully as possible and tune it up with the care you rarely show others.
always willing to help 
Scott 

seriously the problem in what you propose is most people never bump and scuff it the way it would by riding it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2008)

LOl Thanks Scott. I know what your saying but there are some techniques out there believe it or not. For example I decided to fill a rusted out hole in my rack yesterday and I primed the spot, painted it and rubbed some buffing compund dust over the area and it's a dead on patina match. If you want scuffs, scratches and or dents to match the rest of the bike that's the easy part:eek:


----------



## sensor (Jun 6, 2008)

*hope i dont get in trouble for this but......*

heres a thread(2 actually)...
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1094
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2604
hope this helps!(and hope i dont get banned:eek: )


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally finished my cycleplane tank fauxed to match the Mead. Not bad considering the tank was red with a Motorbike decal.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2008)

looks really great Mark!
Scott


----------



## sensor (Sep 8, 2008)

looks really good(btw i love that bike!D 
did you use rattle can or auto paint?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!
I used automotive paint color matched at Sherwin Williams. Aaron has some Mead Brown on auction in rattle can.


----------



## sensor (Sep 8, 2008)

okay.i was just wondering cuz i made a tank for my elgin and just rattle canned it and it actually came out fairly close(normally id use ppg but didnt have the cash to spare this time) heres mine...




ive actually got it aged abit better now(had to cut some mud cracks and scratches into it and go over those with some very thin rust color model paint so it didnt look to clean


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 8, 2008)

The Elgin looks great! Nice job on the tank. Those white tires are sharp as well.


----------

